# Sync-pop - 00:59:58:00 in dp9



## JaikumarS (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi,

I have my sync pop sample that I created. May I know how can I have my SYNC-POP at 00:59:58:00 in DP9 and have the movie start at 01:00:00:00?

Thank you


----------



## OLB (Jun 10, 2018)

Right-click in movie, then set movie start time at 1:00:00:00

Then in chunks, set chunk start time at 0:59:58:00


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 10, 2018)

OLB said:


> Right-click in movie, then set movie start time at 1:00:00:00
> 
> Then in chunks, set chunk start time at 0:59:58:00



Thank you OLB


----------

